# Neoprene head covers



## yakdork (Aug 17, 2006)

I have 2 separate sets of forged irons ad am curious about those neoprene head covers. Since they hold moisture is it a good idea to leave them my clubs in them for a long time? I want to prevent specks of rust from forming on the iron. Is there any cloth based covers that will absorb the moisture, while still offering protection from clubs bangin each other as I walk.

Also will something like CLP gun cleaner clean and protect?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi mate,

Mizuno suggest that you do not cover your irons as you are aware they trap the moisture in causing rust.

Best thing to keep them in good condition is to regularly clean them in warm water. You can also give the shaft a wipe to stop any rust spots.

Id suggest washing them every time you play in the rain, during summer months you can keep the bullk of the rubbish off by cleaning the clubs after each hit, then a total clean once a month or something like that.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

what kind of damage can result in the club hears hitting each other in the bag??? Can they actualy chip or anything???


----------



## yakdork (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think they'd chip but they get tiny dings. It's also an annoying clatter when walking the course.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One thing to stop the clattering is to get a decent bag with good compartments. Also making sure the irons are in height order in the bag should reduce the amount of clatter.

One thing to remember, whilst we all want to keep our clubs in pristine condition, we do have to face facts that they will suffer damage at some point.

I have managed to take a lump out of the bottom of my 7 iron, 4 months old...not a happy bunny but not much I can do about it.


----------

